# Odyssea :: Canister Filter CSF4



## cjs

*Hello all. This is my first post and I am new to this forum.*
:fish: 

I have recently purchased and Odyssea CSF4 Canister. The minimum specs for filtration are designed for a 40 gallon aquarium. This purchase was is lieu of my attaining a 55 hexagon aquariium. Since then I am gettin a 30 gallon / 120 ltr tank and would like to know if this particular filter would be too strong for the tank? If so, are there any known diffussers[?] out there or is there another way which I can decrease the filtratrion per cycle capacity?

Also, It appears that this new filter has either come without installation instruction or I have misplaced them. Can I find a user manual online anywhere, or by other means.

TIA, any assistance is greatly desired and appreciated.

-cj - 
______


----------



## fish_doc

What type of fish do you plan on keeping? Some fish prefer high flow rates while others like very still waters.


----------



## cjs

*What type of fish*




fish_doc said:


> What type of fish do you plan on keeping? Some fish prefer high flow rates while others like very still waters.


At present I am thinking of getting Malawi cichlids 
and/or Tanganyikan cichlids, but that is not set in stone yet. I would like to take some time and give it some thought first.

Do you have any suggested tropical fish, perhaps schooling, mouthbrooding or egg layers?t:


----------



## emc7

Malawi cichlids (almost all mouthbrooders) will do fine with extra filtration and high flow rate. For a 55, I like pseudotropheus (demasoni or salousi) or Labidochromis (Caerelus are nice). I have some A. stuartgranti (blue pea****s) in 55 and the male is getting too big for the tank. Stay away from hap. and pea****s unless you see a 70 or 90 gallon tank in your future.


----------



## cjs

*Other fish types?*

What would you suggest coming out of South America?
Nothing that will get too large for I don't plan on having my 55 hex for another 6 mths or so? 

Thanks for you input!


----------



## FortWayneFish

CJ,

Lets talk about your water. What are the parameters out of the tap?
PH ? Hardness ? these two things will tell you more or less what type of Fish you should be keeping.

High Ph and hard water ( most people living between the rocky Mountains and the East Coast) would be great for African cichlids. Your 30 gallon fish tank is kind of small for a lot of cichlids though. Not impossible but kind of small.
If your Ph is neautral and semi soft/ semi hard -- Some people on the coast and down south you have a wide selection of fish you can go with. The options are almost endless.
If by chance you live in an area with Soft water and Low Ph your almost hindered to keeping South American Fish..

before deciding on fish lets talk water... its easier to find fish suitable for your water, then to try and change your water to suit the fish you want...


----------



## FortWayneFish

a 30 gallon tank ( hex ? or rectangle ) you could go with a single species tank of smaller African cichlids. Like mentioned above by EMC Yellow labs, 
demasoni or salousi would be a nice fish to keep as a single species in a 30 gallon tank. They tend to stay smaller and the fact that you have a smaller tank helps when trying to keep the aggression down because with Lake Malawi ( mbuna ) overcrowding will limit aggression.

If you choose Lake Tang Africans there is a Good number you could house as single species in your tank. 30 gallons would be good for a harem of Brevis or something like that or possibly a decent tank for a couple species of smaller shell dwellers.I am not to much into Lake Tang fish but I am sure someone can help you.
Central American Compact cichlids you could go that way with a group of 6 juveniles grow them out let them pair off and then find homes for the other survivors. Stay away from the common Convict ( Archocentrus nigrofasciatus ) you could go with Sajica, Cutteri or one of the other archocentrus species as they tend to stay smaller. Again as a single species tank.

South American Fish like soft water so if you are cursed with soft water low PH you could try Angelfish, Apistogramma, or rams. The Canister filter may be to much for most of these fish though..

~ its way to early in the morning I am cofee Wired!! ~
I'll shut up now


----------



## cjs

Thank you very much for your input. I am an old time hobbyist and haven't done anything for at least 12 years. South and Central fish were my keep.

The water hardness was high while I lived in New York and had to add chemicals to keep the ph up. So, I guess you are very much correct in your suggestion about the water quality first, then fish type.

I am planning on setting up the tank very soon and shall keep my queries and discoveries to this thread for a while.

Looking forward to your future feedback, and I shall be watching your posts for while during the interim.

Peace out _


----------

